# Best for short term insurance



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Hello all,

Looking for short term insurance, only 1 or 2 days needed. Which company is best/offers insurance for such a short time?

I'm a named driver on a fully comp policy with Admiral, not sure if I'll be covered though :s

Thanks!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Admiral should do a temporary insurance for you. 
The minimum they do is 1 week.

I have a multicar policy with them and a weeks temp insurance on a 328 BMW cost me £19.95


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Tempcover.com they provide daily cover


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

How old are you? if you are 25 + check with Admiral that you are insured third party on other peoples cars if you have their permision. Me and my partner bought multicar with them and them made it quite clear on the phone that only I would be able to drive other cars third party as I was 25 at the time but my partner couldn't. It also says it on my certificate. 

They probably wouldn't have mentioned it if there wasn't a discrepency of ages. This years insurance though we are both able to as she is now 25 and I'm 26.


----------



## mika_98 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input all. Will initially contact Admiral and if no joy, will look into the other sites mentioned.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Guitarjon said:


> How old are you? if you are 25 + check with Admiral that you are insured third party on other peoples cars if you have their permision. Me and my partner bought multicar with them and them made it quite clear on the phone that only I would be able to drive other cars third party as I was 25 at the time but my partner couldn't. It also says it on my certificate.
> 
> They probably wouldn't have mentioned it if there wasn't a discrepency of ages. This years insurance though we are both able to as she is now 25 and I'm 26.


Be wary of this Jon, only the policyholder can ever drive other cars, not a named driver.

It may well work different on Admiral's multicar as I guess you could both be policyholders, I'm not familiar with how their multicar policies work. Check your certificate to be sure.

Mika, can you provide some more info of the circumstances? Also, is the car you want to drive currently insured?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Shiny said:


> Be wary of this Jon, only the policyholder can ever drive other cars, not a named driver.
> 
> It may well work different on Admiral's multicar as I guess you could both be policyholders, I'm not familiar with how their multicar policies work. Check your certificate to be sure.
> 
> Mika, can you provide some more info of the circumstances? Also, is the car you want to drive currently insured?


Cheers Lloyd, 
Don't worry we are both covered on our own policies but as a multicar policy. I had the woman on the phone numerous times clarifying it all.


----------

